# Motivation: It's all about low body fat. Transformation. Life isn't over at 32.



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.


----------



## recessed (Aug 31, 2020)

no low bodyfat for your height


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 31, 2020)

Damn looks much better but should have used pics from the same angle


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 31, 2020)

looks 10 years younger ngl


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 31, 2020)

Get hunter eye surgery ASAP! (also good job op)


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 31, 2020)

Better eyes would ascend him hard tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Aug 31, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> Get hunter eye surgery ASAP! (also good job op)


You can't fix eyes


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Damn looks much better but should have used pics from the same angle



Thank you! Hmm. I think I have a frontal picture from when I was that fat. Let me look for it.



Toodlydood said:


> looks 10 years younger ngl



I know! When I was that fat people used to think I was mid thirties. Now mid 20's, sometimes 22/23. Get it from my mother and grandmother(rip).



Toodlydood said:


> You can't fix eyes



I was gonna say, don't think there is a surgery for that?



St. Wristcel said:


> Get hunter eye surgery ASAP! (also good job op)





Copemaxxing said:


> Better eyes would ascend him hard tbh



Are my eyes that bad? lol


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Thank you! Hmm. I think I have a frontal picture from when I was that fat. Let me look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get cantho and lower eyelid straightening youll be very gl


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Thank you! Hmm. I think I have a frontal picture from when I was that fat. Let me look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re not Bad per se, they’re just really big/long.


----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Aug 31, 2020)

You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634699
> ...


Wow bro amazing!!!


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779


True but atleast face looks good


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634699
> ...


Btw how much kg were you before pic and after pic?


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 31, 2020)

cope until i see him with a hot young legal girl

too many guys ascend late only to be enslaved by uglies or even be lonely weirdos just like me


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wish i had bones tbh


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Get cantho and lower eyelid straightening youll be very gl



What is cantho? my lower eyelids need straightening?



St. Wristcel said:


> They’re not Bad per se, they’re just really big/long.



Yeah people tell me I have big eyes. That's probably why I look younger than I actually am?



Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779



I agree. My frame is pathetic tbh lol. If I had a choice, I would rather be this slim, have this frame, then be that fat again any day.




JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Wow bro amazing!!!



Thank you bro! Was not easy, I can tell you that much! 



JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Btw how much kg were you before pic and after pic?



Over 90kg before and 60ish after.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779


this frame is good


----------



## RAITEIII (Aug 31, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Get cantho and lower eyelid straightening youll be very gl


Such helpful lad ngl i need this surgery too


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 31, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> this frame is good


he has slightly wider hips but very similar ribcage/clavicles to my frame.

lifefuel


----------



## Tyronecell (Aug 31, 2020)

Good shit OP


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> cope until i see him with a hot young legal girl
> 
> too many guys ascend late only to be enslaved by uglies or even be lonely weirdos just like me



I do get alot more validation from younger women and get approached more now if that helps? It's better to ascend, then rot. Don't you think?



Copemaxxing said:


> this frame is good



Good. This is more or less my frame, atm lol.



Tyronecell said:


> Good shit OP



Thank you!


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I do get alot more validation from younger women and get approached more now if that helps? It's better to ascend, then rot. Don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you also make a thread or write what you ate and how you did it?


----------



## eyearea (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634699
> ...


what is your weight and height after ?


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Can you also make a thread or write what you ate and how you did it?



Yeah definitely. if more people want me to create a thread, I will. At first I did intermittent fasting, with like 4 hour window. Cut a big chunk of the fat down. Then I started counting calories with myfitness pal app etc. What really got me low though, is when I started gluten free diet, eating lots of fruits and veg, cutting out dairy, sugar and all the bad junk food and alcohol. Basically, a horribly plain diet.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779


But we are wearing a shirt almost all the time so it doesnt really matter, the point is to make your face look better


----------



## Saoirsecel (Aug 31, 2020)

Im 5'10 210 lbs gonna start intermittent fasting today lol my face looks like a potato rn


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Yeah definitely. if more people want me to create a thread, I will. At first I did intermittent fasting, with like 4 hour window. Cut a big chunk of the fat down. Then I started counting calories with myfitness pal app etc. What really got me low though, is when I started gluten free diet, eating lots of fruits and veg, cutting out dairy, sugar and all the bad junk food and alcohol. Basically, a horribly plain diet.


Yes im sure alot people will be motivated by it, these fatloss face transformations are by far my favorite threads. So you didnt eat any high protein specific food right?


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

eyearea said:


> what is your weight and height after ?



Weight is 60ishkg. Height is the same in both, 6'0.



Saoirsecel said:


> But we are wearing a shirt almost all the time so it doesnt really matter, the point is to make your face look better



This is true. Make sure the shirt is oversized/baggy. Tight fit really emphasizes, the frame, how skinny you look, imho.



Saoirsecel said:


> Im 5'10 210 lbs gonna start intermittent fasting today lol my face looks like a potato rn



Yeah that will help massively. It's really hard though be prepared to be hungry! It works well especially if you cut out the wheat/junk food. For me anyway. 

Also there's this documentary I saw online a while ago, these guys were doing juice fasting. Lost a ton of weight. Something to look at.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634699
> ...


well don on the fat loss


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Aug 31, 2020)

*motivationfuel ngl
im 16-18% range rn and wanna get down to 12*


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sick ascension


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I do get alot more validation from younger women and get approached more now if that helps? It's better to ascend, then rot. Don't you think?


thanks. but there's no way will my face look like that at low bf, i've gone most of the way there, ribs showing, etc, and nothing. other than that good luck.


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

JawGuyFatFaceGuy said:


> Yes im sure alot people will be motivated by it, these fatloss face transformations are by far my favorite threads. So you didnt eat any high protein specific food right?



Yeah they're pretty motivational I agree. Not really, I mean I did have some chickpeas, maybe some chicken, cheese here and there but not alot.


----------



## SexyMofo (Aug 31, 2020)

Great work man you look so much better than before! Would love to see a detailed thread about your diet, tips, etc. whenever you have a chance.


----------



## NormieKilla (Aug 31, 2020)

Almost a 30'scel here. Thx for giving hope OP


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Aug 31, 2020)

hard to believe only low bf did this


----------



## audimax (Aug 31, 2020)

Bro train neck


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> well don on the fat loss



Thank you bro!



Papabakvet said:


> *motivationfuel ngl
> im 16-18% range rn and wanna get down to 12*



That's it bro! Keep going it's worth it, I promise, imho.



TopzCat1 said:


> Sick ascension



Thank you!



turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> thanks. but there's no way will my face look like that at low bf, i've gone most of the way there, ribs showing, etc, and nothing. other than that good luck.



Fair enough. Thank you and good luck to you too.



SexyMofo said:


> Great work man you look so much better than before! Would love to see a detailed thread about your diet, tips, etc. whenever you have a chance.



Thank you! I will definitely make a thread, about how I did it.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> Almost a 30'scel here. Thx for giving hope OP



No worries bro, I've seen alot of threads over the years(I've been apart of PSL since PUAHATE days) saying that once you've reached 30 it's over, well I don't agree, I know few people around my age that have ascended too.




WannaBeA6 said:


> hard to believe only low bf did this



Honestly it really is only low bf.



audimax said:


> Bro train neck



Yeah I do need to train my neck! lol


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

turbocuckcel_7000000 said:


> cope until i see him with a hot young legal girl
> 
> too many guys ascend late only to be enslaved by uglies or even be lonely weirdos just like me


I


Artiste said:


> No worries bro, I've seen alot of threads over the years(I've been apart of PSL since PUAHATE days) saying that once you've reached 30 it's over, well I don't agree, I know few people around my age that have ascended too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zayn Malik lookalike


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> hard to believe only low bf did this





NormieKilla said:


> Almost a 30'scel here. Thx for giving hope OP


Take hgh bro


----------



## NormieKilla (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> I
> 
> Zayn Malik lookalike


Well at 28 some people have told me that I look early 20's. So I would probably still look in my 20's even at 35 (hopefully).


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> Chad



Haha wouldn't say I'm chad at all. Thank you though.



TopzCat1 said:


> Zayn Malik lookalike



I get that alot thank you lol.



TopzCat1 said:


> Take hgh bro



I would never do that as I'm too high inhibition basically lol


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> Well at 28 some people have told me that I look early 20's. So I would probably still look in my 20's even at 35 (hopefully).



That's it bro! Hopefully I can hold on to my youthful look for a few more years too! There's hope for us oldcels!


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

High trust pretty boy 6psl mogs most guys on here


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Aug 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Im 5'10 210 lbs gonna start intermittent fasting today lol my face looks like a potato rn



You lardass have been rotting on this forum for more than 400 hours and still you haven't leanmaxxed yet which is the most important looksmax? And youre starting today? JFL at you. 

People like you are the worst. You have all the information yet you rot and do nothing because you lack self discipline.


----------



## Bewusst (Aug 31, 2020)

Congrats. Anything else you‘ve done?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Congrats. Anything else you‘ve done?


No fap?


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Congrats. Anything else you‘ve done?



Just dieting. Nothing else.



TopzCat1 said:


> No fap?



Haha i guess I have unintentionally, if that counts? lol


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

no low bodyfat for your hairline bro


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

bertcel said:


> no low bodyfat for your hairline bro



My hairline? What's wrong with it bro?


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> My hairline? What's wrong with it bro?


i haven't seen yours. i meant mine


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

bertcel said:


> no low bodyfat for your hairline bro


Looooool


bertcel said:


> i haven't seen yours. i meant mine


Hair system bro


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> Looooool
> 
> Hair system bro


i'm fucking dying for a hair transplant rn honestly


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

bertcel said:


> i'm fucking dying for a hair transplant rn honestly


Yeah wage slave bro


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> Yeah wage slave bro


i've got one more year of a highschool where i live tho so i'm not gonna get the money required until in years so i might have just roped then already


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

bertcel said:


> i've got one more year of a highschool where i live tho so i'm not gonna get the money required until in years so i might have just roped then already


Bro I was incel high school I got bullied for looks was too skinny I turned into a chadlite 3 years later and a normie after a year


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> Bro I was incel high school I got bullied for looks was too skinny I turned into a chadlite 3 years later and a normie after a year


life fuel. what did you have to fix?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 31, 2020)

bertcel said:


> i've got one more year of a highschool where i live tho so i'm not gonna get the money required until in years so i might have just roped then already


Theres always a way bro 
Life a challenge just gotta smash out tasks


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> What is cantho? my lower eyelids need straightening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Height?


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 31, 2020)

TopzCat1 said:


> Theres always a way bro
> Life a challenge just gotta smash out tasks


i'm basically a trucel tho lol, no social circle, no friends, haven't ever even had a one on one conversation with a female. i don't see myself ever really getting out of this predicament


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Height?



6’0


----------



## flamboyant (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> 6’0


im at 6 too but i have 80kg i get scared just thinking of going to 60 but gj op


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> 6’0


130 at 6 feet? Jesus your a Skeleton


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> im at 6 too but i have 80kg i get scared just thinking of going to 60 but gj op






Yoyo2233 said:


> 130 at 6 feet? Jesus your a Skeleton



Haha yeah I know lol. Trying to put on lean muscle now!


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Haha yeah I know lol. Trying to put on lean muscle now!


Get to 190 lean


----------



## Artiste (Aug 31, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Get to 190 lean



I don’t have much free time at the moment but will definitely try to.


----------



## PYT (Aug 31, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779


he's skinny fat


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 31, 2020)

How tall are you? 
60kg seems a little too light needs muscle


----------



## wasted (Aug 31, 2020)

What were your bfp and weight in the before pic?


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 31, 2020)

you got tanned too ? your skin loks pale before


----------



## Moggy (Aug 31, 2020)

Great job OP.


----------



## Artiste (Sep 1, 2020)

PYT said:


> he's skinny fat



Just skinny bro.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 1, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> They’re not Bad per se, they’re just really big/long.


they arent long the only thing he has good in the eye area is hooding thats why they dont look bad again hooding beats all


----------



## Artiste (Sep 1, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How tall are you?
> 60kg seems a little too light needs muscle



6’0





wasted said:


> What were your bfp and weight in the before pic?



Tbh no idea bf % was very high and weight was 90ishalthough some people thought I was 100kg.



Pillarman said:


> you got tanned too ? your skin loks pale before



Caught a lil sun on my face this summer but mainly just the lighting if I’m honest.




Moggy said:


> Great job OP.



Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 1, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Better eyes would ascend him hard tbh


they seem squarish/round cause of the hooding and vertical height. Lower eyelid retraction would help him


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 1, 2020)

Now you need to put on more muscle, your face is looking really good but you are too thin which can make you look sick

Try a slow lean bulk with roids(so your bf wont go up) 

Your face the way it is + a thick neck will look sick af nigga


----------



## Artiste (Sep 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> they arent long the only thing he has good in the eye area is hooding thats why they dont look bad again hooding beats all



Yeah my hooding saves me I agree. A lot of women tend to like my “big eyes”.



brbbrah said:


> they seem squarish/round cause of the hooding and vertical height. Lower eyelid retraction would help him



Somebody else mentioned it. Is this a pretty standard procedure then?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 1, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Yeah my hooding saves me I agree. A lot of women tend to like my “big eyes”.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody else mentioned it. Is this a pretty standard procedure then?


cause of the hooding your eyes atleast have a bit of a square appearance but if they were narrower i think maybe lower eyelid retraction you should ask someone your eyes would become rectangular instead


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 1, 2020)

Musicproducermaxxing said:


> You NEED at least above average frame for lowBFmaxxing, unless you want to look like this:
> View attachment 634779


"You NEED above avg frame or else you'll look like this!!!"

> Proceed to show bottom 1%ile frame


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 1, 2020)

i'm already low bodyfat


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Sep 1, 2020)

that eye area and philtrum


----------



## Artiste (Sep 1, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Now you need to put on more muscle, your face is looking really good but you are too thin which can make you look sick
> 
> Try a slow lean bulk with roids(so your bf wont go up)
> 
> Your face the way it is + a thick neck will look sick af nigga



Yeah a lot of people say that I look sick or ill now(people that haven’t seen me in a while) ngl it made me self conscious, to the point I didn’t want to go out. I’m going to definitely try put on muscle and go back to gym( been ages) thanks for your advice.

Slow lean bulk is way forward. Fell for the bulk meme that’s how I got so fat in the first place, plus I stopped going gym. I’m not sure about the roids though, as I don’t wanna any of the side effects etc.

Thanks bro. I will definitely try to get a thick neck!



brbbrah said:


> cause of the hooding your eyes atleast have a bit of a square appearance but if they were narrower i think maybe lower eyelid retraction you should ask someone your eyes would become rectangular instead



Ok I will definitely look into that, thanks for the advice!




sandcelmuttcel said:


> i'm already low bodyfat



Great!




balding17yomanletcel said:


> that eye area and philtrum



Are they bad?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 1, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> that eye area and philtrum


His eye area aint bad he has good hooding and it gives off a square appearance instead of round just only if he head narrower eyes it would look rectangular


----------



## PYT (Sep 1, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Just skinny bro.


if he was skinny like normal he wouldn't have love handles he'd be rocking skinny abs


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 1, 2020)

Bf%?


----------



## buflek (Sep 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> His eye area aint bad he has good hooding and it gives off a square appearance instead of round just only if he head narrower eyes it would look rectangular


dont take these guys serious. op clearly opens jis eyes in the pic and girls dont even dislike big eyes on guys. last girl i talked to literally said „i love your big blue eyes“


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Get contacts to ascend


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> "You NEED above avg frame or else you'll look like this!!!"
> 
> > Proceed to show bottom 1%ile frame


That's bottom 1%ile??


suifuel ngl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Sep 1, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> That's bottom 1%ile??
> 
> 
> suifuel ngl


idk if it's actually

but it's trash tier


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lower third mogs 99% of men


----------



## Artiste (Sep 2, 2020)

PYT said:


> if he was skinny like normal he wouldn't have love handles he'd be rocking skinny abs



I thought you meant me, my mistake.



TubOfLard said:


> Bf%?



I’m not actually to sure to tell you the truth but low. Not obscenely, though.




buflek said:


> dont take these guys serious. op clearly opens jis eyes in the pic and girls dont even dislike big eyes on guys. last girl i talked to literally said „i love your big blue eyes“



Thanks bro. Yeah I do have a habit of opening my eyes, making my eyes wide, for pictures because my hooding can be severe at times(O’pry level of hooding) makes me appear to have NCT at times(especially when tired) which I hate. Nice! Yeah I’ve heard that before, big eyes etc.




TopzCat1 said:


> Get contacts to ascend



What do you mean?



Swescension said:


> Lower third mogs 99% of men



Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Sep 2, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Get to 190 lean


DYEL cope.

No way he's gaining 60lbs lean muscle tissue. 

165-170 lbs at 6'0 is ideal. 
OP, has good face. He doesn't need lots of muscles.

OP, lift hard for 2 years as a natty and work on your neck. That's all you need my mang dang lad. 

Go 

Slay 
l
a
y


----------



## Artiste (Sep 2, 2020)

ᝪᝲᝳ said:


> DYEL cope.
> 
> No way he's gaining 60lbs lean muscle tissue.
> 
> ...



You’re right gaining 60lbs of lean muscle natty isn’t going to happen.

I’ll jump back on training in the gym and train my neck hard! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HelpThisCurryAscend (Sep 2, 2020)

No low bodyfat for hairloss.


----------



## Phrare (Sep 2, 2020)

In my opinion you look better before.


----------



## Artiste (Sep 2, 2020)

Phrare said:


> In my opinion you look better before.



Fair enough. You’re entitled to your opinion. Just out of interest, why do you think I looked better before? Any particular reason?


----------



## Phrare (Sep 2, 2020)

Artiste said:


> Fair enough. You’re entitled to your opinion. Just out of interest, why do you think I looked better before? Any particular reason?


In the fist pic the hairstyle is better, and with the scruffy beard + more mass in the face you look like a alpha man.
In the second pic the curly hair and lack of beard looks more femenine. And with less fat you look older. And by femenine I mean like this asian guys who sing K-POP.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn 
Never gonna eat again


----------



## PYT (Nov 17, 2020)

Artiste said:


> I made this thread just to show you that you can still looksmax/ascend at any age. With diet and discipline, you can lose the weight! Don't give up hope! I also want to point out, It isn't over once you've reached 30+.
> 
> 
> View attachment 634699
> ...


bump


----------



## Deleted member 16530 (Mar 4, 2022)

One of the best leanmax transformations on this site

Shows how just with leanmax alone good amount of people could change their lives


----------

